# Canon FT QL



## Crollo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Canon FT QL With 
Canon FL 50mm 1:1.8







*








[Old FL mount vs inevitable EF mount]


​

Really looking forward to shooting with this.​Anybody else here have this camera?*


*
​


----------



## Crollo (Oct 26, 2011)

[_Moved all images to first post for sake of convenience and flow._]​


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup, I had one ... got rid of it as I had too many Canon bodies ... though mine was not "named" as yours is.
Never had the older chrome 50mm ... I had the FD 50mm f/1.4


----------



## fotoshooter (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never had the FT but I once owned and used a FTb QL with 50mm.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 30, 2011)

Ah, correction ... I had the FTb also, as the FT did not support FD lenses.


----------



## Crollo (Oct 30, 2011)

The FT QL supports FD lenses, but only stopped down.


----------



## dots (Nov 3, 2011)

What does the dial do that's on the side of the camera?



Crollo said:


> [Apologies for double post...]
> 
> One last photo of it before I have to unfortunately part with it.


----------



## compur (Nov 3, 2011)

dots said:


> What does the dial do that's on the side of the camera?



It's not a dial -- it's the cover to the battery chamber.


----------



## dots (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh i see..Thanks!


----------



## Crollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm on what will presumably be my last roll [Shot 3 so far, I'm on my fourth.] so I'll get those developed and scanned and post them here when I get them done.


----------

